# New business searching for cake rings and Canadian supplier.



## rosezful (Jan 27, 2010)

I am starting up a Pastry Shop in Saskatchewan, Canada. Does anyone in Canada know of a good supplier in this Country who sells cake circles to make multi-layered cakes and cake rectangles for fuul-sized sheet pans? 

An other question...where's the best place to buy my baking equipment in Canada?


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Believe it or not I got almost all of my cake rings from a huge wholesale bakery nearby that was getting out of the cake business and focusing exclusively on breads and cookies. They might still have some....there were tons...but since they are bulky and awkward they might cost a mint to ship (I'm in Nova Scotia). I can check if you would like. Just send me a pm. 

As for equipment...I found personal connections to be the best way to pick stuff up. I checked Kijiji often and normally if I found one reputable person who had say...a mixer for me...they usually knew a reputable person who was selling a convection oven....and they knew someone with a display case. That's basically how I ended up with all of the equipment for my patisserie...it's all in perfect condition...needed no repair work or refurbishing...and I paid a fraction of the cost for it.

One thing you do need is someone who really knows equipment well to be able to help you when you are buying used stuff. I knew how to run the equipment but I didn't know how to spot the things that would potentially go wrong with it and cost me a mint to fix. I had a friend who was extremely good to me and he guided me through the purchase of all of my equipment. 

Anyway...hope this helps.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You might be able to buy supplies through:
Flour Confections
or she can tell you where the MAJOR suppliers are.....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Saskatchewan, huh? what would a guy who graduated from Bowman in S'toon know about the prairies?

Cake rings are dead simple: Go to a local sheet metal guy and get him to weld up 8", 9", and 10: s/s tubes, then get him to cut the tubes into rings. You can also get rings and eqpt. from Nicholson's bakery eqpt (Edmt & Vncvr, don't have the address handy, google it) and RF bakery eqpt, also in Vncvr....they do the same thing--cut rings from welded s/s tubes. Your same welder/sheet metal guy should be able to make you some sheet pan extenders and other forms as well. Many bakers use PVC plastic plumbing pipes cut into rings for cold mousse rings and cakes as well.

Hope this helps....


----------

